# Celtic knot design



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

A few of my latest pens.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

good job, really like the cigar


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job. Really like the knot.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

bill said:


> good job, really like the cigar


I'm with Bill on the Cigar. They all look good.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. The first one is Honduran Rosewood with maple. Second is bloodwood, maple and Walnut. The third is Nylatron.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good job. Love the celtic knot. Tried one a couple of months ago and it blew up right at the end.







Need to do another one - really looks neat.


----------

